# May I Come In? .....



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well this is my first post in here as up to now I've very much been a collector of mechanicals but popping in and having a look at some of your lovely pieces got me thinking.

Anyway as you can see I have my first quartz! I negotiated a price with someone on this Seamaster which is virtually in NOS condition. Unfortunately no box but all original paperwork including the bill for it when first bought in 1976. As you can see Â£195 ! Now by my reckoning when the average weekly wage for a working man around then was only somewhere about Â£25. This has got to have been a very pricey watch back then!

The movement number is in the 37482*** region, which puts it as a fairly early one of this model.

So tell me, do I wear it? It's in such lovely condition and the movement was serviced about 3 -4 years ago or do I put it in the collection and just look at it, which seems a shame really. Any advice or information gratefully received because, as I said, this is my first one of these new fangled quartz watches .














This is the first quick shot of it, more to follow later as the condition is just amazing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Mike and welcome

I'm a newbie as well, and don't know my A from my E when it comes to watches. I tend to equate them with cars which is something I know a little more about.

Your dilemma in car speak is, do I keep it as a trailer queen, or do I get out and use it. In my humble opinion what is the point in having something really nice if you're scared to use it. Wear it & enjoy it - maybe not as a daily user, but pick your times carefully and wear it when it is not likely to be damaged.

However, If you bought it as an investment, then keep "the precious" in the box under the floorboards and take the odd furtive peek at it.

Its not unknown for people to still pay the equivalent of 8 weeks wages for a watch these days







.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done, a quality quartz indeed!

My view is that if it truly was NOS then dont wear it, but if it isnt but in great condition then wear it and enjoy it....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well it's certainly in NOS condition, amazing really as you wouldn't really think it's been taken out of the box (if it had one)







It's like new and an absolute delight to see really. I know I should probably keep it like this, as I would think in this condition it's a bit of a rarity but it seems a shame not to wear it. Decisions decisions! but a nice decision to have really as I'm used to having to get my pieces radically restored!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Unless you paid a premium price largely attributable to perfect condition AND you bought it as an investment rather than a watch, I'd say definitely wear it. It was born to be a watch and it's been frustratingly unable to fulfil its purpose in life for 31 years now - it deserves its days in the sun!









S.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike great to hear from you in this section mate! This is a superb watch and was very expensive when new as it was new fangled technology and it was superbly made. Omega asked a lot for this watch and they didnt skimp on the quality when they made these... Ive had a fair few early quartz and these cal 1310's are some of the best. Well done on a great score. Ive a few (ahem) cal 1310s and wear them on occasion... they are great timekeepers









Can I ask you if the watch has pushers on the side or not - can you do a photo? some 1310s do and some dont... later ones dont.

Hmmm.... Id wear it gently, unless you intend to just stare at it - these are very wearable everyday watches and are relaible in use.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

JonW said:


> Can I ask you if the watch has pushers on the side or not - can you do a photo? some 1310s do and some dont... later ones dont.


Thanks Jon, yes it has the pushers on the side ( see below ) and from it's movement number I'm guessing that this is a pretty early one. It is a very nice looking watch and I'm beginning to think, like Steve, that it's going to get worn, albeit very gently for very special occasions. I'm getting too old for investments.














The image below that is one of the movement that the seller supplied to me, looks like new!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

artistmike said:


> This has got to have been a very pricey watch back then!


Â£1127.10 in today's money according to This Is Money web site.

Welcome to the most interesting Sub-Forum on The Watch Forum!







 I'd say "wear it"; wrist watches were made to be worn.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice pictures....looks like the coil cover is missing


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice pictures....looks like the coil cover is missing


I noticed that some other Megaquartz I've seen have this but considering the general state of the watch it seems strange that it would have gone missing.







I may well have a word with Swiss Time Services to see what they can do .


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

One thing's for sure, It's a socking great lump of watch when I compare it to my Moonwatch !


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Mike, that a beauty and even though I'm not too keen on gold watches I'd certainly wear that one. A hell of a piece







.

I've just bought my first Megaquartz too, very impressive bit of kit for the money, I'll post some pics once I've sent this.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

WoW! Fantastic.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Mike, nice looking watch.

My advice would be to send it to me and I can put it with this one







:lol:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations, that is a really nice looking watch.

I'm a member of a different branch of the Omega megaquartz family - they have a great pedigree.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hi Mike, nice looking watch.
> 
> My advice would be to send it to me and I can put it with this one
> 
> ...


You kept quiet about that one Mark or I've been particularly unobservant (nothing new there







). Very nice, very nice indeed, gold watches are growing on me I have to say.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Did your guy get his bracelet OK? I forgot to ask before.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

> P.S. Did your guy get his bracelet OK? I forgot to ask before.


Thanks Gary, yes he got it no problem. Seemed pleased (well, left me positive feedback anyway







)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hi Mike, nice looking watch.
> 
> My advice would be to send it to me and I can put it with this one
> 
> ...


Yes they would make a nice pair.







I wonder what the difference is between those with the plain dial like yours, mine with the Seamaster on the dial and Gary's with the Geneve.

I suppose there must be a difference, or not?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

artistmike said:


> I wonder what the difference is between those with the plain dial like yours, mine with the Seamaster on the dial and Gary's with the Geneve.
> 
> I suppose there must be a difference, or not?


The movement (cal.1310) will be identical, just different cases, dials, handsets and bracelets, I'd say.

Interestingly in 1974 a Megaquartz Constillation would set you back Â£236, whereas a Speedmaster Professional would cost a mere Â£124.50. At the time quartz technology was _the_ thing and far more accurate than outmoded mechanical manual wind movements. Strange how things go round really. I hate to think what a mint SpMP would go for these days. I think I can safely say that we paid considerable less for our Megaquartz's. 

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Many thanks to Steve Waddington and his excellent site for the prices.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A really nice looking watch, I might have to keep a look out for one of these early quartz









BTW I`d say wear it but carefully and take it off if you have to do anything even slightly risky such as your hands


----------

